# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الفلفل " القليفله "

## كوكو

الفلفل " القليفله "




الفلفل ذلك النبات الذي قد يندهش البعض اخوتي منه حين يعلم أن لهذا النبات الحريق



الـلاسع اللسان



 والنوع البارد 



منه من أطيب وألطف مايكون للجسم من الداخل .. والذي يعتبر من أفضل منشطات  ومكسبات الحيوية بصفة عامة ، فعند الاسيويين هم أول من عرف زراعة هذا النبات وأدرك بعض فوائده كمساعده للهضم..ولم يعرفه الأوروبيون إلا بعد قيام  كولومبس برحلاته الشهيرة الى العالم الجديد وأطلق عليه الإغريق إسم capsicum وهو الاسم العلمي الحالي له ومعناه to bite.... أي ليلسع او يعض . ويعتبر أجود أنواع هذا الفلفل الاحمر الحار هو الذي يزرع في (زنزبار بتنزانيا في ولاية لويزيانا الامريكية .

والفلفل نوعان معروفان لدينا كما نعلم النوع الذي يأخذ الشكل الدائري نوعا ما وهو الذي يكون غير لاسع المذاق والنوع الحريق والفلفل البارد قد يكون أبطاء في الهضم من الفلفل الحار وبالتأكيد فقد تم عمل دراسة تم التوصل فيها الى الفوائد للفلفل وهي الفيلفلة تحتوي على فوائد جمة تنعكس بشكل أساسي على جهازي الدورة الدموية والهضم. إذا أنها تنظم ضغط الدم وتقوي نبضات القلب، وتخفض الكوليسترول وتنظف جهاز الدورة الدموية وتعالج القرحة، وتوقف النزف، وتسرع من شفاء الجروح، وترميم الأنسجة التالفة، وتخفف من الاحتقان، وتساعد على الهضم، كما أنها تخفف من آلام التهاب المفاصل والروماتيزم وتمنع انتشار الأوبئة.

وتعمل الفليفلة على تنشيط جميع أجهزة الجسم وخلاياه، كما أنها تستخدم في كافة أنحاء العالم كمنشط وقابض ومضاد للتشنج، ومنعش للدورة الدموية ومضاد للكآبة، فضلا عن أنها مضادة للبكتيريا وإذا استخدمت على شكل توابل، فإنها تساعد على الهضم وتخفف من الإرباكات المعوية عن طريق تنشيط المعدة كي تنتج مزيدا من الإفرازات المخاطية.

ففي الصين تستخدم الفليفلة الحارة كفاتح للشهية ولتعزيز إفرازات اللعاب التي تساعد على الهضم. وأما في جهاز الدورة الدموية فإنها الفليفلة تساعد الشرايين والأوردة والأوعية الشعرية على استعادة مرونتها عن طريق تغذية الخلايا تخفيض الكوليسترول

فقد جرت الملاحظة قدرة الفليفلة على تخفيض الكوليسترول للمرة الأولى أثناء تجربة روتينية في معهد أبحاث تقنيات الغذاء المركزي، في ميسوري، عندما أضاف العلماء الفليفلة إلى أغذية تحوي كمية كبيرة من الكولسترول جرى إطعامها للحيوانات، ولاحظ العلماء أن الكوليسترول لم يرتفع كما كان متوقعاً، بل على العكس عمل الجسم على طرحه أو قامت الفليفلة بمنع الجسم من امتصاص الكوليسترول وأظهرت دراسات أخرى أن الأغذية لعبت دورا مكملا في قدرة الفليفلة على مساعدة الجسم في التخلص من الكوليسترول الزائد. وفي الواقع فإن الفليفلة لم تكن قادرة على التأثير على امتصاص الجسم للكوليسترول عندما احتوى الغذاء على كمية بسيطة من البروتين. وأما عندما كانت كمية البروتين الموجود في الغذاءكافية فقد تمكنت الفليفلة من منع الجسم من امتصاص الكوليسترول بشكل كبير. وبالإضافة إلى منع تشكيل الكوليسترول، فإن الفليفلة تعمل على تمييع " سيولة " الدم ومنع حدوث الجلطات، كما أنها تنشط الجهاز الذي يحل الألياف، بالتالي فإنها تعمل على منع تشكل الجلطات وتحلل المتشكل منها، وذلك طبقا للدراسة التي أجريت في مستشفى سيربداج في تايلند.

ويشير العلماء إلى أن نشاط الجهاز الذي يحلل الألياف يستمر لمدة 30 دقيقة بعد تناول الفليفلة, ويساعد تناول كمية من الفليفلة يومياً على بقاء تحليل الألياف فعلا لمدة أطول، ولذلك فإن سكان تيوجويانا وأفريقيا وكوريا والهند لا يعانون من أمراض تجلط الدم بعكس سكان القوقاز الذين لا يتناولون الفليفلة في وجباتهم اليومية.

وتساعد الفيلفة على تنشيط حركة الدم أكثر من أي نبات آخر.. ولذلك فقد وصفت بأنها أحد أفضل النباتات الملائمة للأزمات، وكونها ترفع من كفاءة عمل جهاز الدورة الدموية فإن الفليفلة الحمراء تعزز طاقة الجسم وتخفف من آثار الإجهاد الذي يتعرض له الإنسان، وكشفت التجارب التي أجريت في جامعة دوسلدروف عن أن الفليفلة تزيد من قدرة المريض على التركيز، وتبين أن آثارها المضادة للإرهاق والمنشطة للجسم تحدث بشكل مؤقت وبدون أية أضرار.

 قيمتها الغذائية تحتوي الفليفلة على العديد من المواد الغذائية الضرورية لصحة جهاز الدورة الدموية بما في ذلك فيتامين سي والأملاح المعدنية كما أنها تتضمن كميات كبيرة من فيتامين "أ" الذي يساعد على الشفاء من القرحة المعدية، وكلما اشتد احمرار الفليفلة زادت كمية فيتامين "أ" فيها وأحد أنواع الفليفلة ويدعى بابريكا يتميز بأنه يحمل أكبر كمية من فيتامين سي بين جميع الأنواع الأخرى وبما أن الفليفلة تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الأملاح المعدنية كالكبريت والحديد والكالسيوم والمغنزيوم إضافة إلى الفوسفور فإنها تعتبر علاجاً ناجعاً ضد مرض السكر والنفخة والتهاب المفاصل والبنكرياس, ومن الميزات الفريدة لها قدرتها على العمل كمنشط/ إذا أنها تعزز التأثيرات المفيدة للأعشاب الأخرى عن طريق ضمان التوزيع السريع والكامل للعناصر الفعالة في الأعشاب للمراكز الرئيسية في الجسم، كالأجهزة المسؤولة عن عمليات الاستقلاب، ونقل المعلومات، والتنفس الخلوي والنشاط الهرموني النووي.

استخدامات: وبما أن كمية قليلة من الفليفلة يمكن أن تزيد من فعالية معظم الأعشاب الأخرى، فقد تم استخدامها في معظم الخلطات العشبية لزيادة فعاليتها، فعند إضافتها للثوم، مثلاُ، فإنها تزيد من فعاليته كمضاد حيوي، كما أنها تقوي من تأثيره ليصبح شبيها بالبنسلين ومن المعروف أن الثوم والفليفلة معا يعملان على تخفيض ضغط الدم بسرعة وبشكل آمن. وتستخدم الفليفلة لتخفيف الآلام ولعلاج المشكلات التنفسية وأمراض النساء وعلاج أمراض القلب إضافة إلى علاج الغدة الدرقية. وعند إضافة القليل من الخل إلى الفليفلة فإنها تصبح مفيدة لتنظيف قصبات الإنسان .

من اوائل الكتاابات التي ذكرت فوائد الشطة في التاريخ الطبي حيث ذكر ان الطبيب (( صموئيل ثومبسن )) قد استخدم الشطة بنجاح في علاج بعض مرضاه .. وكان ذلك في أوائل القرن الثامن عشر كما جاء في كتاب الطب الطبيعي ملخص لفوائد الشطة الصحية ذكره احدى الاطباء بقوله ان الشطة تزيد من قوة سائر الاعضاء وتساعد على الهضم ، كما انها تنشط كل الاعضاء المفرزة (الغدد) وفى حالة الحاجة الى منشط ، فليس هناك أفضل من الشطة فهى منشط امن تماماً ،يجب ان يكون دائما محل الاختيار الاول .

كما توصف الشطة في حالات السخونة الخفيفة ، وفي الامراض المنهكة ..والشطة لاتؤدي الى أي نوع من التسمم ولا الى أي تفاعلات ضارة. كما انها تفيد للغاية في حالات الاسهال او الدوسنتاريا المصحوبة بخروج دم او مخاط مع البراز ورائحة كريهة للفم .

الشطة كمنشط للهضم :
وجد ان الفلفل الاحمر الحار ( الشطة ) ينشط خروج اللعاب والعصارات المعدية الهاضمة. ومن المعروف ان اللعاب يحتوي على انزيمات تساعد في هضم الكربوهيدرات ، بينما تحتوي الافرازات المعدية على حامض وانزيمات اخرى تقوم بهضم مختلف عناصرالطعام .

لاتخف من الشطة :
وفي احدى الدراسات اخوتي التي نشرت نتائجها في صحيفة الجمعية الطبية الامريكية قام الباحثون بواسطة كاميرات فيديو خاصة بتصوير بطانة المعدة بعد تناول وجبة طعام غير حريفة ، وبعد تناول وجبة الطعام غنية بالشطة ، فاتضح أن استجابة المعدة للنوعين من المأكولات لم تختلف وصرح الباحثون بأن تناول الافراد الاصحاء لوجبات طعام حريقة مثل مخلوط بالشطة لايؤدي الى أية أضرار ببطانة المعدة أو أمعاء وبناء على ذلك ، فإن إضافة الشطة للطعام أو أكل الفلفل الاحمر الحار لاضرر منه على سلامة المعدة أو الامعاء ، على عكس مايعتقد البعض ، ولكن يجب ملاحظة أن الشطة تكون مؤثرة أو منشطة حتي لو أخذت بكمية قليلة أى أنه لاداعى لـلإفراط في تناولها .

الشطة .. والإسهال :
وجد أن الشطة لها مفعول مضاد للبكتيريا مما يجعلهما تساعد على الشفاء من الاسهال الناتج عن عدوى الأمعاء كأغلب حالات الإسهال الصيفى ( لاتعطى الشطة لـلأطفال ممن هم أقل من سنتين ، وبالنسبة لـلأطفال الأكبر سناً فتعطى بكمية بسيطة تزيد تدريجياً عند الضرورة )

للذين يشكون من الآلام المزمنة :
كان من الشائع في العصور القديمة تسكين الألم ( كألم المفاصل ) بدعك الجلد فوق موضع الألم بالشطة ... وهذا مانسميه طبياً بالدواء الُملهب (counterirritant).... بمعنى أن فكرة هذا العلاج تعتمد على إحداث ألم سطحى خفيف يُلهى المريض عما يحس به من ألم شديد عميق ...وهذه هى نفس فكرة المراهم المسكنة لـلآلام الروماتيزمية لكن الدراسات الحديثة أثبتت أن للشطة مفعولاً حقيقياً مخففاً لـلآلام وخاصة لبعض انواع الآلام المزمنة .. وهذا يرجع الى وجود مادة كيميائية تم استخلاصها من ثمار الفلفل الاحمر وهى مادة :
كابسيسين ( capsaicin) ..... فقد اتضح أن هذه المادة كيميائية بالأعصاب الطرفية .. والتى تقوم بلإرسال الإشارات لـلإحساس بالألم الى المخ. وبناء على ذلك ، ينصح الذين يشكون من الآلام المزمنة ، كآلام المفاصل، بدعك الجلد بكمية من الشطة لتسكين الألم . وهذا مع العلم بوجود مراهم جاهزة لـلاستعمال تعتمد فى مفعولها المسكن لـألم على هذه المادة الموجودة بالشطة ... وهده مثل كريم زوستريكس (zostrix) ، وكريم اكسين (axsain) وهى متوافرة بصيدليات الدول الغربية ...

الشطة لعلاج الأمراض الجلدية (مرض القوباء ):
مرض القوباء مرض فيروسي يصيب الأعصاب السطحية الممتدة بمنطقة الصدر ، وتظهر الإصابة فى صورة حويصلات بها قاعدة حمراء ، ويصاحبها حرقان وألم شديد وهذا المرض يزول تلقائياً بعد مضى حوالى ثلاثة أسابيع منذ بدء الاصابة.. ولكنه فى بعض الحالات ، خاصة ضعاف البدن ، ولأسباب غير واضحة تماماً ، يستمر الألم بعد زوال الإصابة أى يأخذ شكلاً مزمناً.. وهذه الحالة هى مايطلق عليها الاطباء تسمية(post-herpetic neuralgia) .... وقد وجد أن مرهم (zostrix) والذى سبقت الإشارة إليه والذى يعتمد مفعوله على مادة الشطة بعد أفضل علاج لهذا الألم المزمن .

الشطة .... تحل مشكلة قدم مريض السكر :
من أبرز مضاعفات مرض السكر واكثرهاشيوعا مايسمى ( burning foot syndrome) أو ما يمكن أن نصفه باسم : حرقان القدم.. حيث يشكو مريض السكر من ألم بالقدم يتركز حول العركوب ( الرسغ ) ويظهر في صور مختلفة مثل : حرقان أو وخز او شكشكة... ويصفه المريض أحياناً بقوله : كأنى أمشي على حصى . وتعتبر هذه الشكوى الناتجة عن إلتهاب الأعصاب الطرفية من المتاعب التى لايجدى معها عادة العلاج بالعقاقير التقليدية .

وقد وجد من خلال الدراسات أن مادة كابسيسين - المادة الفعالة فى الشطة لها القدرة كذلك على تخفيف هذا الألم أو الحرقان فى عدد كبير من مرضى السكر بعد استمرار العلاج لنحو أربعة أسابيع ولاستخدام الشطة فى علاج هذه الحالة ، إماأن يلجأ المريض هنا لدهان القدم المؤلمة بأحد المرهمين السابقين ... ويعتبر مرهم (axsain) هو أفضلها لعلاج هذه الحالة... وإما يعتمد مباشرة على الشطة.. ولذلك على النحو التالى : يضاف 4/1 - 2/1 ملعقة صغيرة من الشطة الى فنجان زيت نباتي دافء ( مثل زيت الكافور أو زيت الزيتون) ويدلك الموضع المؤلم بهذا الخليط كما يصلح هذا العلاج لاستعمال الشطة كمسكن لـلآلام المزمنة بصفة عامة مثل آلام المفاصل الروماتيزمية.

لن أخفى عليكم فقد شككت فى هذه الطريقة ولكن قد قمت في تجربتها على احد أفراد الاسره ولكن الحذر هنا مطلوب والذي اقصده هو عدم وجود أي جرح في قدم المريض الذي سوف تجرى عليه تلك الطريق لأننا كما نعلم قدم مريض السكر اكثر حساسية من قدم اي مريض وعلى الرغم انني اطلعت على بعض الكتب قد تنصح في علاج الجروح النازفة برش كمية من الشطة الا انني أشكك في تلك الطريقة على الرغم من انها قد صدرة من قبل أطباء متخصصين في مجالهم ولكن فيها نوعا من الخطورة على صحةالمريض من رأي الخاص ولذا لم اطرحها هنا

للذين يشكون من الصداع :
وقد ثتب كذلك أن مادة الكابسيسين لها  مفعول مقاوم للصداع والذى يتميز بحدوث نوبات من الألم الشديد بأحد جانبى الرأس فمن خلال احدى الدراسات قام المرضى بدهان أحد مستحضرات هذه المادة داخل تجويف فتحتى الأنف وعلى الأنف من الخارج ... وبعد مرور خمسة أيام من الانتاظم على هذا العلاج ، استجاب أغلبهم للعلاج وزال عنهم الصداع. ومن الأعراض الجانبية لهذا العلاج حدوث رشح وحرقان مؤقت بالانف يزول خلال فترة قصيرة .

كيف تتناول الشطة ؟
من البديهى اخوت أن تناول الشطة يكون بإضافتها الى المأكولات أو الى الحساء ... لكم من الممكن كذلك تناول منقوع ( شاى ) الشطة سواء لمساعدة الهضم أو لتنشيط الجسم .. ومن المعتقد أن تناول هذا المنقوع يحافظ على صحة القلب ويحميه من الأمراض ويحضر منقوع الشطة بإضافة 4/1-2/1 ملعقة صغيرة من الشطة الى فنجان ماء مغلى ويترك لبضع دقائق لتنقع الشطة وليكون ملائماً للشرب ، ويشرب مثل هذا الفنجان بعد وجبة الطعام .

وصفات مختلفة من الشطة :
* المكونات :
- 2 ملعقة غيرة من الشطة
- 2/1 1 ملعقة صغيرة من ملح الطعام
- فنجان ماء مغلى
- فنجان من خل التفاح ( أو الخل الابيض)

الطريقة والاستعمال :
تطحن الشطة مع الملح لعمل عجينة .. ثم توضع العجينة في إناء أو زجاجة للحفظ ويصب عليها الماء المغلى ( او منقوع بابونج مركز ) ثم يترك الإناء للحصول على منقوع بارد ... وبعد ذلك يضاف الخل الى الإناء يؤخذ من هذا المستحضر من ملعقة صغيرة الى ملعقة كبيرة كل نصف ساعة خلال نزلات البرد . وفى حالة تحمل المذاق الـلاذع للمستحضر يمكن تخفيفه بمزيد من الماء دهان لتدليك الجسم .

 ولـلانتعاش والحيوية : يساعد تدليك الجلد بالشطة على زيادة ورود الدم وتنشيط الدورة الدموية السطحية مما يشعر المدلك بالنشاط ويكسب الجلد نضارة وحيوية .

ويستخدم في تحضير هذا الدهان المكونات التالية :
- كمية مناسة من الشطة .
- خل تفاح ( او خل ابيض أو كحول نقى )...
- ماء ورد ( أو ماء مقطر ).. للتخفيف .
ويكون من الافضل استخدام هذا الدهان دافئاً ولذلك يفضل تدفئة الخل المستخدم

لتسكين ألم الأسنان :
ينصح بوضع كمية قليلة من الشطة بمكان الضرس المؤلم.

للذين يشكون من برودة القدم :
خلال فترات الشتاء الباردة يمكن التغلب على مشكلة برودة القدمين بوضع كمية من الشطة داخل الحذاء ( أو الجورب ) .

لعلاج التهاب الحلق أو اللوزتين :
تستخدم الشطة كشراب ( بالطريقة السابقة ) أو تستخدم فى عمل غرغرة للفم ولتحضير الغرغرة ، يضاف حوالى 1/8 ملعقة صغيرة من الشطة لحوالى 1/2 لتر ماء مغلى وللتغلب على طعم الشطة الـلاذع اذا ما أخذت في صورة شراب ،ب يمكن تناولها بطريقة اخرى وذلك بوضع كمية قليلة من الشطة داخل قطعة جبن وتؤخذ كأنها حوب .

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]والفلفل نوعان معروفان لدينا كما نعلم النوع الذي يأخذ الشكل الدائري نوعا ما وهو الذي يكون غير لاسع المذاق والنوع الحريق والفلفل البارد قد يكون أبطاء في الهضم من الفلفل الحار وبالتأكيد فقد تم عمل دراسة تم التوصل فيها الى الفوائد للفلفل وهي الفيلفلة تحتوي على فوائد جمة تنعكس بشكل أساسي على جهازي الدورة الدموية والهضم. إذا أنها تنظم ضغط الدم وتقوي نبضات القلب، وتخفض الكوليسترول وتنظف جهاز الدورة الدموية وتعالج القرحة، وتوقف النزف، وتسرع من شفاء الجروح، وترميم الأنسجة التالفة، وتخفف من الاحتقان، وتساعد على الهضم، كما أنها تخفف من آلام التهاب المفاصل والروماتيزم وتمنع انتشار الأوبئة


معلومات جديدة و خاصة  عن ئصة الهضم و ما الهضم يسلمو كوكو موضوع رائع و مفيد بنفس الوئت 



[/align]*

----------

